# Symphony I iPod Options?



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

What do you guys with Symphony I head units do for iPod integration?

It looks like I can buy this Dice iPod kit but it clearly states that text is not supported:

So that would mean I would have to look at the iPod to see what album\artist\track I am chosing? :thumbdown:

If I convert to a symphony II (+$40) can I use the OEM VW Ipod kit or a dice unit to display text?

It sucks that the radio and the MFD both have RDS text capability but the DICE kit takes advantage of neither :thumbdown:

I don't want aftermarket head unit suggestions. I'm running an Alpine CDA-9833 currently and have many dislikes: amp pops when turning off/switching source, crappy antenna adapters=poor FM Reception, no AM antenna adapter, non-oem look. So if any one wants a aftermarket head unit with all of the A6 harnesses, PM me 

Requirements:
1. Maintain factory or OEM head unit
2. Stearing wheel controls
3. Ipod goes in the glovebox


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

i have the same after market head unit. i just got rid of the factory amp and it doesnt pop any more. all you have to do is unplug it. problem with that s after you unplug it, the rear speakers dont work anymore. you ave to run the rear speakers to the head unit.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

questioncom said:


> i have the same after market head unit. i just got rid of the factory amp and it doesnt pop any more. all you have to do is unplug it. problem with that s after you unplug it, the rear speakers dont work anymore. you ave to run the rear speakers to the head unit.


Hmm. thanks for the info, I may be able to do without the rear speakers. Only the kiddos and the dogs ride back there. 

What did you do about the antenna adapters? FM=shoddy, AM = no connection


----------

